# Remote 2 capable to change TV1?



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Well, I've been in the dark for a long time. I thought for some reason that you could only play TV2 across the internal house cabling. Now I've discovered that you can also play TV1 across it too. (I know, SD only).

But it appears to me that I cannot use the remote 2 (pro type) to change channels on TV1.

How is anyone doing this?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Program the AUX button for the remote address of TV1. See the instructions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Also, in single mode both remotes work the combined "TV1".


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

or.... you can get a radio (UHF Pro) remote from Dish and use it for TV1 also. It will come with a set of "keys" that plug into the bottom to reconfigure the remote for the proper mode. The stock TV1 remote is IR-only.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. From the instructions I find, it programs the AUX for IR and UHF, but not UHF Pro. So I must be in the same room with line of site. I want to be able to control TV1 from the other room.

But then it also gives a list of receivers that I cannot do that for, and my 722 is on that list, yet it does work, but again, from in the room only, not from another room.

Am I finding the wrong instructions, or is it not possible?


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> Also, in single mode both remotes work the combined "TV1".


Thanks, I do know that. But I"m in dual mode. Receiver in room with Theater setup, and want to occasionally watch on TV in 2 other rooms, with of course capability for TV1 in one room and TV2 in the other.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> or.... you can get a radio (UHF Pro) remote from Dish and use it for TV1 also. It will come with a set of "keys" that plug into the bottom to reconfigure the remote for the proper mode. The stock TV1 remote is IR-only.


Hmmm...I do have a UHF Pro, but no attending accessories. I actually have 2. One came with the unit, and the other I purchased separately. But I seem to only be able to get either to work on TV2.

Maybe the one you speak of is a newer type of remote.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

ewingr said:


> Hmmm...I do have a UHF Pro, but no attending accessories. I actually have 2. One came with the unit, and the other I purchased separately. But I seem to only be able to get either to work on TV2.
> 
> Maybe the one you speak of is a newer type of remote.


What model are the UHF Pro remotes you have (should say on the back)?


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I'm not sure which of the numbers is the model number. They each have 2 numbers, which is:

6.0 132578
6.2 131961


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bnborg said:


> Program the AUX button for the remote address of TV1. See the instructions.


However in Single TV1=TV2


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

ewingr said:


> I'm not sure which of the numbers is the model number. They each have 2 numbers, which is:
> 
> 6.0 132578
> 6.2 131961


Ok, I might be wrong, but pretty sure you would need either a 6.3 or 6.4 IR/UHF Pro remote to do UHF Pro for tv1. I know with either of those you would need the green chip with a black 1 on it and uhf pro next to the 1 in the remote when you addressed it.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I think you're correct. I had a 6.0 remote and broke the internal switch when I put in a UHF Pro key.
I have a combination of 6.3 and 6.4 remotes and they work fine.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Well, it would make sense that I need a newer remote.

I actually don't know what anyone is talking about related to a Green Chip (open the remote?), or UHF Pro Key.

ONe thing of interest, when I pop the battery cover off of it, there is a little a/b switch under the cover. I don't find anything in the manual about that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Take your TV2 remote (with the blue key), remove the battery cover, and you should be able to pop the blue key out. If you turn the blue key over, it is likely green on the other side and labeled "1" or "TV1". The key has a notch in it that engages a switch inside the remote. Blue-side up and the switch is in Position 3 while green-side up the switch moves to Position 2.

The 6.3 and 6.4 remotes have a 4-position switch, and the remote kit you can get from Dish will include keys that will move the switch to Positions 1 and 4. The 6.2 remote only has a 2-position switch (positions 2 and 3) and cannot accept the key that allows UHF Pro on TV1 (you'll break the internal switch if you try to insert that key). Thus, you need a 6.3 or 6.4 remote and the full set of keys it comes with, in order to get what you want.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Thanks. That explains it thoroughly.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

My 722 came with a 6.3 UHF Pro remote and a 5.3 IR remote. I also have another two 6.3's I bought from Dish Depot. The 6,3's come with a number of reversable keys for various receivers, with blue, green, grey, black or silver sides. On some of the green keys the number 1 is black while on others it is green. They can also be labeled UHF Pro, UHF or blank.

The 5.3 IR remote has a fake green "key" at the bottom that is not removable, therefore not changable. It has no A/B switch.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> The 6.2 remote only has a 2-position switch (positions 2 and 3) and cannot accept the key that allows UHF Pro on TV1 (you'll break the internal switch if you try to insert that key). Thus, you need a 6.3 or 6.4 remote and the full set of keys it comes with, in order to get what you want.


The 6.2 has a 4 position switch, just like a 6.3 or 6.4 (but lacks lots of remote codes). It is the 6.0 that only has the 2 position switch which will break if you insert the 6.2-3-4 keys that move it to the extremes. My 6.2 that came with the 942 were the first to use A/B range. UHF Pro control of TV1 (and A/B range) was a firmware upgrade to the 942 and 6.3 remotes didn't yet exist.

Keys are interchangable on 6.x, as long as X != 0.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ewingr said:


> Well, I've been in the dark for a long time. I thought for some reason that you could only play TV2 across the internal house cabling. Now I've discovered that you can also play TV1 across it too. (I know, SD only).
> 
> But it appears to me that I cannot use the remote 2 (pro type) to change channels on TV1.
> 
> How is anyone doing this?


Search here for "toothpick" and you should find instructions for how to change your 6.2 to control TV1 via UHF Pro. Remove the key from the bottom, use a toothpick or the tip of the key to slide the switch below the key all the way to the right (position #4) and then come back one click to the left (#3). That's the position the key with the green 1 with black lettering for the 1 will put the switch in. With the receiver at a SysInfo screen (Menu-Menu, etc), hit record on the remote (remote in Sat mode) and the TV1 line should change from saying Address N IR to some other address IR / UHF Pro.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

CABill said:


> Search here for "toothpick" and you should find instructions for how to change your 6.2 to control TV1 via UHF Pro. Remove the key from the bottom, use a toothpick or the tip of the key to slide the switch below the key all the way to the right (position #4) and then come back one click to the left (#3). That's the position the key with the green 1 with black lettering for the 1 will put the switch in. With the receiver at a SysInfo screen (Menu-Menu, etc), hit record on the remote (remote in Sat mode) and the TV1 line should change from saying Address N IR to some other address IR / UHF Pro.


This has become an interesting thread. I will give the abovce a try.

In the meantime, I did break down and call Dish Support. Got a fellow that had what sounded like an Indian accent, name of Henry, and handled me quickly and professionally. He is sending me a chip (I think green), at no charge. I told him I had read in a forum that the 6.2 wouldn't work, and he double checked, and said it would. So I'll be in business one way or the other.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are hot to trot, what BattleZone said in post #14 about the blue side up putting the switch into position #3 is correct about your 6.0 remote's key. Blue TV2 up is "#3 in a 4 position remote" and green TV1 up is #2. You can use TV2 up from the 6.0 in the 6.2 and the 6.2 is now a TV1 UHF Pro remote. Not exactly obvious since it says TV2, but you can just remove the key and it will leave the switch in the right position. The current TV2 blue key from the 6.2 puts the switch in a different position, but looks the same/similar. If you are changing keys, be very careful not to put one of the keys that moves it to the extreme sides into the 6.0 remote. I did and broke a 6.0 like Kent did. Just because it has a 2 and is blue doesn't mean you can put it on a 6.0. 

It is all in the location of the V at the bottom of the key, not necessarily the blue/green/black of the key.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Hi

It's becoming a bit confusing. I haven't tried anything myself yet.



> You can use TV2 up from the 6.0 in the 6.2 and the 6.2 is now a TV1 UHF Pro remote


I just checked the chip in my 6.0 remote. It is green on the back side, and has a 1 on it. But if I understand what everyone is saying, the 6.0 remote will not work with TV1. But I guess why would it have the Green TV1 even on the chip in that remote if that is the case?

I had called Dish, and they said that my 6.2 remote will work for TV1, and was to send me a green key. It arrived today, and alas, it was also a Blue 2 key, w/o green on the other side. It is black on the back side, which is what my 6.2 remote chip is.

So I'm tempted to turn the green side up in the 6.0 and try it, but now I'm afraid to. It seems like I have received conflicting information.

Dish is sending me another chip. I hope it is not another blue one. (Maybe I can sell them on eBay :lol: ) But, with the possibilities of breaking a remote, I guess I'll wait and try what they send me. If it breaks it, then hopefully they will be obligated to get me one that works, as long as I use what they sent and follow their instructions.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

ewingr said:


> Hi
> 
> It's becoming a bit confusing. I haven't tried anything myself yet.
> 
> ...


The side of the chip with just the 1 on it for the 6.0 will only do IR for tv1.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You need the green key with the black #1 on it, which is rare outside of the complete kit that you can get from Dish, and you need one of the remote models that has the 4-position switch, which not all RF-capable remotes have.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can a 6.3 remote be configured to control a 301 in IR mode?


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Battlezone. 

According to one of the earlier posts, the 6.2 is a 4 position remote. So maybe I'll be OK. 2 different dish support people seem to think so too, although the first one sent me a blue key.

That big chart you included doesn't even list a 722. I find that interesting.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Can a 6.3 remote be configured to control a 301 in IR mode?


Yes it can. Just use the green chip with a green 1 on it and nothing written next to the one.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

A 6.3 (and 5.2, 5.3, 5.4, 6.2, 6.4) can also control a DISH receiver via IR (or "old UHF" - not UHF Pro) by programming the Aux button. 3 + IR address + # makes Aux control another receiver, independent of what you have setup for Sat mode. Probably simpler to use the green 1 key in Sat mode as puckwithahalo suggests, but Aux is a choice for the 301 and you can use the same 6.3 to control TV1 or TV2 of a distant receiver in Sat mode.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ewingr said:


> It's becoming a bit confusing. I haven't tried anything myself yet.


You don't have to worry about trying stuff by inserting keys into the 6.2, but you do have to be careful trying to insert any key into the 6.0. The key that came with the 6.0 has a green 1 on one side and a blue 2 on the other side. Neither the 1 or the 2 is BLACK. That original 6.0 key has tips that form a V that look like

```
\\/// Green 1 - position 2
\\\// Blue 2   - position 3
6.2 "original" key
\//// Blue 2 (black #) - position 1
\\\\/ Black UHF - position 4
```
The various keys in the kit shown in BattleZone's picture move the switch to various positions. As long as the V is to the central positions 2 & 3, it can be inserted into a 6.0 without breaking the switch.

If you take the 6.0's Blue 2 (2 is blue, not black) and insert it into the 6.2, it will control TV1 via UHF Pro because it puts the switch in position 3. But that would cause end user confusion since it says 2 but controls TV1. You can just remove the key after inserting it and it would remain controlling TV1 via UHF Pro. If you flip that that key over to use the green 1 (not a black 1), it moves it to position 2 and you can control things with IR (not UHF Pro).


----------

